# Currently doing LL. Any Doubts?



## looksseg (Apr 4, 2022)

Im currently doing LL, method LON Femur. 2 weeks passed so far. If someone have some doubts feel free to ask.

I am also posting my results on this instagram:








LL Patient (@ll.patient) • Instagram photos and videos


334 Followers, 110 Following, 8 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from LL Patient (@ll.patient)




www.instagram.com


----------



## ROTTING (Apr 4, 2022)

What's your height? How many " are you getting?
Good luck bhai


----------



## looksseg (Apr 4, 2022)

Thanks

Right before surgery 173,5 so Im aiming for 181,5


----------



## Gaia262 (Apr 4, 2022)

looksseg said:


> Im currently doing LL, method LON Femur. 2 weeks passed so far. If someone have some doubts feel free to ask.
> 
> I am also posting my results on this instagram:
> 
> ...



Nice, hope it goes well


----------



## currylightskin (Apr 4, 2022)

Hope it goes well 👍🏿


----------



## CristianT (Apr 4, 2022)

1. How's the pain?
2. Do you plan to lengthen the Tibia as well?
3. How many mm on femur and how many mm on tibia?
4. How was the experience with the surgeon and nurses?
5. How many days you need to stay in Turkey?
6. What was the price?
7. What are you eating everyday? Do they give you meals and stuff, is that included in the package?
8. What are the things that was decisive for you to pick this surgeon?
9. So far what are the things which you don't like about this surgeon and what are the things which you liked about this surgeon?
10. How are the hospital facilities?

And most importantly, good recovery! Make sure you drink a lot of milk, take vitamins & protein powder and a lot of calories intake so your bone will regenerate faster.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 4, 2022)

Good luck man


----------



## looksseg (Apr 4, 2022)

1- Very first days pain was very high, even with painkillers, then it become ok as long as I wasnt doing exercise, but when I did, and I needed to, some extreme pains happen sometimes, specially in the knees. This all was due to edema pos surgery. Now Im not feeling pain anymore, just some disconfort sometimes. Im not taking painkillers, just sometimes paracetamol
Good also to emphasise Im doing the most painful of the LLs and I have very strong legs, which makes the process even more painful

2- No

3- I plan to do 8cm in femur, as not I only lenghtened 0,55cm

4- Was very good, he is really good surgeon. Nurses nothing to comment, bad that anyone speak english, but I had a caretaker 24 hours per day that could translate everything

5- I dont know exactly, but +- 3 months, maybe a little bit more

6- +- 20k euros in total counting everything

7- In the hospital, that I stayed for 10 days, I was eating their food. Now in hotel I just order food, and drink a lot of protein milks. The center I did LL also provides me with the relevant vitamins and minerals (calcium, vitamin D, etc)


----------



## valhalar (Apr 4, 2022)

From 5”8 to nearly 6ft. Congrats lol.


----------



## Zenturio (Apr 4, 2022)

>greycel with 6 posts
>already doing LL
mirin ngl

Do you fear any side effects like being crippled in twenty years? Also what about fucking up your proportions, don't wanna end up looking like a T-Rex


----------



## CristianT (Apr 4, 2022)

looksseg said:


> 1- Very first days pain was very high, even with painkillers, then it become ok as long as I wasnt doing exercise, but when I did, and I needed to, some extreme pains happen sometimes, specially in the knees. This all was due to edema pos surgery. Now Im not feeling pain anymore, just some disconfort sometimes. Im not taking painkillers, just sometimes paracetamol
> Good also to emphasise Im doing the most painful of the LLs and I have very strong legs, which makes the process even more painful
> 
> 2- No
> ...


Thanks for the info.

In the meantime I added 3 more questions.

8. What are the things that was decisive for you to pick this surgeon?
9. So far what are the things which you don't like about this surgeon and what are the things which you liked about this surgeon?
10. How are the hospital facilities?


----------



## hairyballscel (Apr 4, 2022)

Zenturio said:


> Do you fear any side effects like being crippled in twenty years


this is a meme


----------



## looksseg (Apr 4, 2022)

AA


Zenturio said:


> >greycel with 6 posts
> >already doing LL
> mirin ngl
> 
> Do you fear any side effects like being crippled in twenty years? Also what about fucking up your proportions, don't wanna end up looking like a T-Rex


No, if everything done correctly, good surgeon, do the PT correctly, dont lenght more than limit, than you should be fine
Human body completely consolidate the new bones. The only issue is that my biomechanics will be affected, so wont be 100% the same as before, but good enough to be able to walk normally, run and do sports
But no one became cripped years after, so I doubt that this happens, the only thing Im more aware is that internal methods on tibia have a significant chance of causing permanent problems in knees

About proportion, I have a very long wingspan for my height, so this part wouldnt be affected. Plus, proportions are much less important than height
(as for legs, is actually better to have longer legs, and again proportions not so important on this, specially when doing 1 LL, and not 2 or 3)


----------



## Deleted member 16110 (Apr 4, 2022)

Zenturio said:


> Also what about fucking up your proportions, don't wanna end up looking like a T-Rex


inshallah they drop cosmetic AL soon to get rid of this issue


----------



## looksseg (Apr 4, 2022)

CristianT said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> In the meantime I added 3 more questions.
> 
> ...


8- A lot of reserach, days and nights of research, every review/fedback I read about him was positive, contrary to other options that I was checking, where I saw some negative reviews

9-I dont know exactly what I dindt like about him, I think sometjing could be better on him is to explain with details everything that was done and is happening, on this he is "normal", and I really love when a doctor explains everything that happened and what was done on details.
And what I liked is that he is very experienced, have a very good knowlodge about everything on that, and that constantly visit patients to see how is going

10- Like a normal one, the very good thing was the caretaker 24 hours per day that I had from the AFA team, this is super helpful when you barely cant walk and is on a lot of pain


----------



## CristianT (Apr 4, 2022)

looksseg said:


> AA
> 
> No, if everything done correctly, good surgeon, do the PT correctly, dont lenght more than limit, than you should be fine
> Human body completely consolidate the new bones. The only issue is that my biomechanics will be affected, so wont be 100% the same as before, but good enough to be able to walk normally, run and do sports
> ...


Don't u think that the knee will be far more below since you are lenghtening only the femur?

I saw some cases from some other dudes that they went only femur and now the knee is so down that it looks uncanny and even normies would notice that...

something like this


----------



## looksseg (Apr 4, 2022)

CristianT said:


> Don't u think that the knee will be far more below since you are lenghtening only the femur?
> 
> I saw some cases from some other dudes that they went only femur and now the knee is so down that it looks uncanny and even normies would notice that...
> 
> ...


No one notice it, unless pay very attention, which of course people dont do


----------



## CristianT (Apr 4, 2022)

looksseg said:


> No one notice it, unless pay very attention, which of course people dont do


I'm really curious how your walk will be and all other small stuff.

I'm also planning to get LL in the near future.


----------



## Deleted member 17308 (Apr 4, 2022)

How common is this, is the place full of manlets breaking their bones or very few besides you?


----------



## randomvanish (Apr 4, 2022)

good luck on your journey dude, 

keep us updated with pictures, other's stories and video please.


----------



## looksseg (Apr 4, 2022)

AdamAdam said:


> How common is this, is the place full of manlets breaking their bones or very few besides you?


Very rare someone doing it, usually people much shorter than me (1,5x or 1,6x)


----------



## Gaia262 (Apr 4, 2022)

@CosmicMaxxer is a LL veteran


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 5, 2022)

looksseg said:


> Very rare someone doing it, usually people much shorter than me (1,5x or 1,6x)


Hopefully it goes well. A couple Qs for ya.
1. What is most height the can do?
2. I scar bad as hell(raised purple scars when cut open) will I look like a deformed subhuman with scars all over legs?
3. I am a long distance runner and do weights like squat etc, I also mow for side jobs so I’m in and out of things a lot and climbing on things, bsiacially will I never be able to do this or be the same?
4. When you are 50 will you be arthritis and paralyzed almost? Thanks hope it goes well!


----------



## looksseg (Apr 5, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> Hopefully it goes well. A couple Qs for ya.
> 1. What is most height the can do?
> 2. I scar bad as hell(raised purple scars when cut open) will I look like a deformed subhuman with scars all over legs?
> 3. I am a long distance runner and do weights like squat etc, I also mow for side jobs so I’m in and out of things a lot and climbing on things, bsiacially will I never be able to do this or be the same?
> 4. When you are 50 will you be arthritis and paralyzed almost? Thanks hope it goes well!


1- Most height in theory infinitive, there are stories of people lengthening even 15cm, but going a lot could lead to several complications, including be really cripped. Most height that can be SAFELY done is 8cm (for femur, if you do in tibia is 6cm)

2- I dont think it looks so bad, and it can be correct with laser operation if you want. Not to mention that if you do in femur wont be visible unless youre naked 

3- You will do, but you wont run 100% like you did before, youll be a bit worse, because your biomechanics/balance will be different. And will take a few months to be able to run and sports again

4- Nobody knows it for sure, but so far LL veterans didnt have it


----------



## Tobias Fünke (Apr 5, 2022)

Best of luck man. Anyone who is prepared to go through hell like you're doing is ballsy as fuck and deserves ascension.


----------



## CursedOne (Apr 5, 2022)

is 8cm max for only 1 surgery? cant you do 1 surgery and 10cm? I mean they could do on like 8 cm femur and 2cm tibia?


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 5, 2022)

CursedOne said:


> is 8cm max for only 1 surgery? cant you do 1 surgery and 10cm? I mean they could do on like 8 cm femur and 2cm tibia?


8 and 6


----------



## looksseg (Apr 5, 2022)

CursedOne said:


> is 8cm max for only 1 surgery? cant you do 1 surgery and 10cm? I mean they could do on like 8 cm femur and 2cm tibia?


No, you do either femur or tibia, not both

And you can go beyond to 10cm if you want, but it is risky, 8cm is the safe limit for femur


----------



## incel194012940 (Apr 5, 2022)

Woah, good for u dude.
Do you think doctors will discriminate against me for being 6+ foot?


----------



## CosmicMaxxer (Apr 5, 2022)

With internals I'd say 7.5-8 cm tibia is pretty doable as well. I'd say fears are overblown unless you are in the minority of people who have poor bone growth.


----------



## Ilookatstuff (Apr 5, 2022)

I thought limb lengthening was 150k??


----------



## klamus (Apr 5, 2022)

I wouldnt risk with The Maximum possible lengthening. 179 is virtually as good with much smaller Risks. If I myself had LL I would probably lengthen 4.5cm


----------



## incel194012940 (Apr 5, 2022)

CosmicMaxxer said:


> With internals I'd say 7.5-8 cm tibia is pretty doable as well. I'd say fears are overblown unless you are in the minority of people who have poor bone growth.


Cosmic, you notice some races respond to LL better?
Average PSLer would probably say that blacks are best on average for LL, due to long wingspan. 
I would say Torso-Leg porportion is far more important, with most Asian/Caucasian people hypothetically having only positive aesthetic results, given conservative and porportional lengthening of both the femur and Tibia.

Going by the porportion, that the fingertip meets approximately the centre of the femur.


----------



## UglyGod360 (Apr 5, 2022)

valhalar said:


> From 5”8 to nearly 6ft. Congrats lol.


I plan to go from 5'9 to 6 foot


----------



## CosmicMaxxer (Apr 5, 2022)

incel194012940 said:


> Cosmic, you notice some races respond to LL better?
> Average PSLer would probably say that blacks are best on average for LL, due to long wingspan.
> I would say Torso-Leg porportion is far more important, with most Asian/Caucasian people hypothetically having only positive aesthetic results, given conservative and porportional lengthening of both the femur and Tibia.
> 
> Going by the porportion, that the fingertip meets approximately the centre of the femur.


With torso length you can also get deltoid implants to make your shoulders wider, and make your head larger with implants and whatnot, and then it pretty much looks like a tall proportional man with a robust frame, with t-rex arms if you look closely. However, the arms don't look comical alone, so a girl is unlikely to notice.

With arm length but not torso length, it's very hard to give off the presence of a decently framed proportional man at that height. Arm length is more a bonus to me than anything. There was a study on the correlations between body proportions and attractiveness in men, and it showed arm length did not make a difference up to +-3 SD.


----------



## Stopping@Nothing19 (Apr 5, 2022)

you're either extremely brave or stupid i haven't decided, shit is too dangerous imo


----------



## looksseg (Apr 6, 2022)

incel194012940 said:


> Woah, good for u dude.
> Do you think doctors will discriminate against me for being 6+ foot?


Are you planning to do?
I think some will, others not, in the end tall is subjective


----------



## looksseg (Apr 6, 2022)

CosmicMaxxer said:


> With internals I'd say 7.5-8 cm tibia is pretty doable as well. I'd say fears are overblown unless you are in the minority of people who have poor bone growth.


Doesnt matter if its internal or not, 7.5-8cm is risky for tibia, you can do it and might have any problem, but its risky, this 1-1,5cm more doesnt worth the risk


----------



## looksseg (Apr 6, 2022)

Ilookatstuff said:


> I thought limb lengthening was 150k??


No, it depends a lot on where are you doing, and specially wich method you are doing. Internals methods are much less painful, but much more expensive

Nonetheless, the most expensive price in the world for LL is 100k


----------



## looksseg (Apr 6, 2022)

klamus said:


> I wouldnt risk with The Maximum possible lengthening. 179 is virtually as good with much smaller Risks. If I myself had LL I would probably lengthen 4.5cm


But thats not the maximum possible lengthening, but the maximum SAFE possible lengthening
This is exactly the idea, how much you can lengthening without having a considerable risk for yourself


----------



## russiancel (Apr 6, 2022)

looksseg said:


> Im currently doing LL, method LON Femur. 2 weeks passed so far. If someone have some doubts feel free to ask.
> 
> I am also posting my results on this instagram:
> 
> ...


dn rd previous posts. Where did u get it? and u paid 20k euros yeah?


----------



## astatine (Apr 6, 2022)

mirin hard bru

can u dm the surgeon name since you’ve done extensive research and it’s in turkey and 20k I believe it’s well worth it to become 6ft from 5’9


----------



## incel194012940 (Apr 6, 2022)

looksseg said:


> Are you planning to do?
> I think some will, others not, in the end tall is subjective


Yes. Goal of 6’3-6’5 depending on doctors recommendations. As much for the leg slimming and proportion changing as for the raw increase in height.


----------



## CursedOne (Apr 6, 2022)

looksseg said:


> No, you do either femur or tibia, not both
> 
> And you can go beyond to 10cm if you want, but it is risky, 8cm is the safe limit for femur


why tho?


----------



## CosmicMaxxer (Apr 6, 2022)

looksseg said:


> Doesnt matter if its internal or not, 7.5-8cm is risky for tibia, you can do it and might have any problem, but its risky, this 1-1,5cm more doesnt worth the risk


I know these are commonly parroted lines in the LL community, but my experience is different. Firstly, internals vs LON does matter because of the extra length of recovery with LON and greater inconvenience, which can be demotivating. Thus, practically internals encourage more ambitious lengthening goals and greater ease of PT. With internals for example, tibia LL to 7.5 cm only amounts to an extra several weeks of lengthening over 6.5 cm, and maybe 2-3 extra months of stretching recovery after. Quite doable.


----------



## Deleted member 18361 (Apr 6, 2022)

people sending in their list of questions as if theyre ever gonna get LL


----------



## House Lannister (Apr 6, 2022)

What’s the recovery period after which you can and walk normally bro


----------



## looksseg (Apr 6, 2022)

russiancel said:


> dn rd previous posts. Where did u get it? and u paid 20k euros yeah?


Turkey with Dr. Uysal by AFA Cosmetic Limb Lengthening

And I dont know exactly how much, but in the end I think I will pay around 20k euros


----------



## looksseg (Apr 6, 2022)

astatine said:


> mirin hard bru
> 
> can u dm the surgeon name since you’ve done extensive research and it’s in turkey and 20k I believe it’s well worth it to become 6ft from 5’9


For some reason I cant send you a DM, says "This member limits who may view their full profile."
Can you DM me?


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Apr 6, 2022)

looksseg said:


> Turkey with Dr. Uysal by AFA Cosmetic Limb Lengthening
> 
> And I dont know exactly how much, but in the end I think I will pay around 20k euros


Did you consider live life taller clinic in Turkey? If so what was your opinion on them.


----------



## looksseg (Apr 6, 2022)

CursedOne said:


> why tho?


Stretching of soft tissues, such as muscles, tendons and nerves. Is it considered that more than 8cm can lead to risks in these part that can make you have big problems after lenghtening, even lifetime problems. Better not to risk, even if you to a Dr, that says you that is ok (many people had this problem)


----------



## looksseg (Apr 6, 2022)

CosmicMaxxer said:


> I know these are commonly parroted lines in the LL community, but my experience is different. Firstly, internals vs LON does matter because of the extra length of recovery with LON and greater inconvenience, which can be demotivating. Thus, practically internals encourage more ambitious lengthening goals and greater ease of PT. With internals for example, tibia LL to 7.5 cm only amounts to an extra several weeks of lengthening over 6.5 cm, and maybe 2-3 extra months of stretching recovery after. Quite doable.


Yes, many people give up in the middle because of hard process, but as for 6 or 6.5cm tibia at maximum, it goes beyond that, is just becasue this is the limit where if you go beyond you have significantly chance to have problems


----------



## looksseg (Apr 6, 2022)

House Lannister said:


> What’s the recovery period after which you can and walk normally bro


It can vary a lot, but I think 3 months after the lenghtening, not sure though


----------



## looksseg (Apr 6, 2022)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> Did you consider live life taller clinic in Turkey? If so what was your opinion on them.


Yes, but in the end I didnt want to do with them, because I read bad reviews about them (though the majority were good)
Also becasue the Dr. do more than 1 surgery per day, I think this is risky


----------



## House Lannister (Apr 6, 2022)

looksseg said:


> It can vary a lot, but I think 3 months after the lenghtening, not sure though


Wow that’s nothing compared to what I thought. I might get 180cm to 188 cm in the future


----------



## looksseg (Apr 6, 2022)

House Lannister said:


> Wow that’s nothing compared to what I thought. I might get 180cm to 188 cm in the future


Just to emphasize, Im not sure, but certainly not more than 5 months, this Im sure
And to run again takes more time

In the end in 1 to 1.5 year your bone will be fully consolidated


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 6, 2022)

Thoughts on precice stryde ?


----------



## looksseg (Apr 6, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> Thoughts on precice stryde ?


Much less painful, but much more expensive. I wouldnt do for tibia, because can lead to permanent knee problems


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 6, 2022)

looksseg said:


> Much less painful, but much more expensive. I wouldnt do for tibia, because can lead to permanent knee problems


Really? How much was that through your doctor? How many inches for femur and how safe? On the site it says precice has no risk/infection while LON does and can hurt more


----------



## Mouthbreath (Apr 6, 2022)

looksseg said:


> *The center I did LL also provides me with the relevant vitamins and minerals (calcium, vitamin D, etc)*


Did you ask for GH as well? It probably accelerates the healing process by a lot.


----------



## looksseg (Apr 6, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> Really? How much was that through your doctor? How many inches for femur and how safe? On the site it says precice has no risk/infection while LON does and can hurt more


Yes, LON have risk of infections, but theyre changing bnadages and cleaning wounds each 3 days, so the risk is much lower, and even if have, will notice early and can treat early, which would be a bit more painful, but still ok

The price I think is +- 40k but need confirmation


----------



## looksseg (Apr 6, 2022)

Mouthbreath said:


> Did you ask for GH as well? It probably accelerates the healing process by a lot.


No, and I see in a forum people saying that GH might be bad for this, so I prefer to dont risk
PS: I even brought mk-677 to take, but i decided to not


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 6, 2022)

looksseg said:


> Yes, LON have risk of infections, but theyre changing bnadages and cleaning wounds each 3 days, so the risk is much lower, and even if have, will notice early and can treat early, which would be a bit more painful, but still ok
> 
> The price I think is +- 40k but need confirmation


Can I ever do squats and long distance run again?


----------



## looksseg (Apr 6, 2022)

Yes


----------



## KDA Player (Apr 7, 2022)

Hope you the best bro, LL is true ascension and one of the hardest, it needs to be prepared, both in your life and in your head.

I truly respect people who have the balls to do it.


----------



## reputation (Apr 7, 2022)

looksseg said:


> Im currently doing LL, method LON Femur. 2 weeks passed so far. If someone have some doubts feel free to ask.
> 
> I am also posting my results on this instagram:
> 
> ...


Idek what that is OP


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Apr 7, 2022)

looksseg said:


> Thanks
> 
> Right before surgery 173,5 so Im aiming for 181,5


Mah n***a.

I'm 173 and open to doing it in future 

Will be following u


----------



## Cope (Apr 7, 2022)

Congrats man, hope it goes well!

But why are you lengthening just the femur? Wouldn't that look disproportionate?

Also just curious, why LON? Doesn't it have a high risk for infection? STRYDE seems to be the gold standard right now.


----------



## looksseg (Apr 7, 2022)

reputation said:


> Idek what that is OP


Surgery aimed to make you taller


----------



## looksseg (Apr 7, 2022)

Cope said:


> Congrats man, hope it goes well!
> 
> But why are you lengthening just the femur? Wouldn't that look disproportionate?
> 
> Also just curious, why LON? Doesn't it have a high risk for infection? STRYDE seems to be the gold standard right now.


Thanks

I would need to do another time to do femur + tibia, and I dont want to, plus Im afraid of the risk of permanent knee problems that Tibia has. And as leg proportions, it doesnt matter, also, my tibia was a bit longer than natural proportion

LON because is much cheaper, risk for infection much lower because professionals are changing bandage and cleaning wounds each 3 days, and even if I have they will find early and treat it early, making this not a big problem


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Apr 7, 2022)

looksseg said:


> Right before surgery 173,5 so Im aiming for 181,5


mirin, that's a great starting height, just tall enough to escape manlet-hood and now comfortably above average, good stuff


looksseg said:


> +- 20k euros in total counting everything


what country? how comes it is so cheap

coom worthy thread, imagine towering above normies at 1.86m after 8cm lengthening sadly i'll never get this


----------



## looksseg (Apr 7, 2022)

MoeZart said:


> mirin, that's a great starting height, just tall enough to escape manlet-hood and now comfortably above average, good stuff
> 
> what country? how comes it is so cheap
> 
> coom worthy thread, imagine towering above normies at 1.86m after 8cm lengthening sadly i'll never get this


Yes, Im one of the tallest doing it, usually people are much short. But there is a guy here that is already 1,77 or 1,78 doing it

And doing it in Turkey


----------



## Cope (Apr 7, 2022)

looksseg said:


> Thanks
> 
> I would need to do another time to do femur + tibia, and I dont want to, plus Im afraid of the risk of permanent knee problems that Tibia has. And as leg proportions, it doesnt matter, also, my tibia was a bit longer than natural proportion
> 
> LON because is much cheaper, risk for infection much lower because professionals are changing bandage and cleaning wounds each 3 days, and even if I have they will find early and treat it early, making this not a big problem


How much of a price difference would it be compared to doing STRYDE or Precice 2 with Uysal?


----------



## looksseg (Apr 7, 2022)

Cope said:


> How much of a price difference would it be compared to doing STRYDE or Precice 2 with Uysal?


I think its around 40k, with Precise2, maybe a bit less, but Im not sure


----------



## HQNPmaxxing (Apr 7, 2022)

Where do you live OP? How did you save up for this procedure?

Mirin your IQ and low inhib to do this btw, you will notice a big difference in how people (both women and men) treat you

from 50% of women accepting your height to 99%


----------



## looksseg (Apr 7, 2022)

HQNPmaxxing said:


> Where do you live OP? How did you save up for this procedure?
> 
> Mirin your IQ and low inhib to do this btw, you will notice a big difference in how people (both women and men) treat you
> 
> ...


Im very excited for the results, its like perfect height to start (I mean the height that will give most difference on how people treat me)

And I live in Germany. Im curious, how did you inferred that I have high IQ and low inhib?


----------



## HQNPmaxxing (Apr 7, 2022)

looksseg said:


> Im very excited for the results, its like perfect height to start (I mean the height that will give most difference on how people treat me)
> 
> And I live in Germany. Im curious, how did you inferred that I have high IQ and low inhib?


High IQ for realizing your problem, and low inhib for willing to do something about it. So many short guys in this world yet very few will ever do LL.


----------



## looksseg (Apr 7, 2022)

HQNPmaxxing said:


> High IQ for realizing your problem, and low inhib for willing to do something about it. So many short guys in this world yet very few will ever do LL.


Smart. Thanks. Currently I already have good results with girls, I hope after LL it can improve a lot


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 7, 2022)

Is there any actual way though to have gained 1-2 inches through like mk or HGH? I’m curious because I am 5’11-6 but want to be 6’1


----------



## TeenAscender (Apr 7, 2022)

Would you say someone already tall, say 6’2, would benefit from a minor LL (4cm or so)


----------



## Realism (Apr 7, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> Would you say someone already tall, say 6’2, would benefit from a minor LL (4cm or so)


As someone currently recovering from the same procedure as OP, I'd say no.
It's a very brutal, painful and tedious process. At 6'2 you're well above the average height in most if not every country.


----------



## Cope (Apr 7, 2022)

Realism said:


> As someone currently recovering from the same procedure as OP, I'd say no.
> It's a very brutal, painful and tedious process. At 6'2 you're well above the average height in most if not every country.


So you used LON? I'm genuinely curious. Why not save up enough money and do Precice 2 or STRYDE? LL is a huge commitment, if I were OP I would saved up as much as I could on a procedure like this. Seems reckless to run the risk of infection when better options are easily available. Also the BETZBONE from Dr. Betz provides at least 5" with very minimal complications. Yes, it costs more but when it comes to such significant surgery like this, I would never consider external fixator usage.


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 7, 2022)

Cope said:


> So you used LON? I'm genuinely curious. Why not save up enough money and do Precice 2 or STRYDE? LL is a huge commitment, if I were OP I would saved up as much as I could on a procedure like this. Seems reckless to run the risk of infection when better options are easily available. Also the BETZBONE from Dr. Betz provides at least 5" with very minimal complications. Yes, it costs more but when it comes to such significant surgery like this, I would never consider external fixator usage.


5 inches? Sheesh imma call that niqqa


----------



## looksseg (Apr 8, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> Is there any actual way though to have gained 1-2 inches through like mk or HGH? I’m curious because I am 5’11-6 but want to be 6’1


No if your growth plates are already closed


----------



## looksseg (Apr 8, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> Would you say someone already tall, say 6’2, would benefit from a minor LL (4cm or so)


If you want to be taller yes, but in this height increasing in heigh makes less difference. 5 9 to 5 11 is much more relevant than 6 2 to 6 4


----------



## FreakkForLife (Apr 8, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> 5 inches? Sheesh imma call that niqqa


U can grow with mk if ur plates are open,but it would take time.


----------



## Realism (Apr 8, 2022)

Cope said:


> So you used LON? I'm genuinely curious. Why not save up enough money and do Precice 2 or STRYDE? LL is a huge commitment, if I were OP I would saved up as much as I could on a procedure like this. Seems reckless to run the risk of infection when better options are easily available. Also the BETZBONE from Dr. Betz provides at least 5" with very minimal complications. Yes, it costs more but when it comes to such significant surgery like this, I would never consider external fixator usage.


Yep, LON femur.
Being able to fully weight bear is what appealed to me.
Stryde is discontinued for the moment.
Price was obviously a huge contributing factor as well.


----------



## MEGA CHAD (Apr 8, 2022)

Fuck your proportions with 8 cm in the femur, I saw a photo of a man who made 7 cm in the tibia and it looked too disproportionate, I would add 2.5 cm in the tibia and 3 cm in the femur would reach 1.82, do you know if it is possible to split the femur and the tibia at the same time?


----------



## randomvanish (Apr 8, 2022)

MEGA CHAD said:


> Fuck your proportions with 8 cm in the femur, I saw a photo of a man who made 7 cm in the tibia and it looked too disproportionate


this is a fucking bullshit lie but incels love to lie and exaggerate this. he might have problems in future but that won't be the fucking proportion


----------



## looksseg (Apr 8, 2022)

MEGA CHAD said:


> Fuck your proportions with 8 cm in the femur, I saw a photo of a man who made 7 cm in the tibia and it looked too disproportionate, I would add 2.5 cm in the tibia and 3 cm in the femur would reach 1.82, do you know if it is possible to split the femur and the tibia at the same time?


Not at the same time as far as I know, and I looked a lot of pictures, didnt see nothing wrong in proportions


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 8, 2022)

It’s over. Bad arthritis and will never be able to squat again


----------



## looksseg (Apr 9, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> It’s over. Bad arthritis and will never be able to squat again


? Everybody squat again in short time after removal surgery


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Apr 9, 2022)

How old are you bro? How did you money max


----------



## looksseg (Apr 9, 2022)

Anchor_Ship said:


> How old are you bro? How did you money max


30 years old, when I knew about it I already have money to do it


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 9, 2022)

looksseg said:


> ? Everybody squat again in short time after removal surgery


You sure? When your 80 you won’t be able to walk though. I’m worried if I do the 5 inch betzbone that I won’t be able to run fast and workout hard again.


----------



## looksseg (Apr 9, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> You sure? When your 80 you won’t be able to walk though. I’m worried if I do the 5 inch betzbone that I won’t be able to run fast and workout hard again.


Squat short time after Im sure. Be able to walk at 80 is pure speculation, no patient have this problem (also I dont think one get old enough to confirm if its able or not, I think this surgery began in 1965 and not for cosmetic reasons)

5 inch betzbone I would be afraid to do, because its beyond the 8cm safe limit


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 9, 2022)

looksseg said:


> Squat short time after Im sure. Be able to walk at 80 is pure speculation, no patient have this problem (also I dont think one get old enough to confirm if its able or not, I think this surgery began in 1965 and not for cosmetic reasons)
> 
> 5 inch betzbone I would be afraid to do, because its beyond the 8cm safe limit


Oh. Okay I am interested in it. I just would hate if it took running from me. Based off your experience with it right now, if you were to guess how long it would take for you to regain normal ability and strength how long would you guess? Like how long are you basically paralyzed in the legs for?


----------



## looksseg (Apr 9, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> Oh. Okay I am interested in it. I just would hate if it took running from me. Based off your experience with it right now, if you were to guess how long it would take for you to regain normal ability and strength how long would you guess? Like how long are you basically paralyzed in the legs for?


No idea, I can only suppose based on other people who already finished it


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Apr 9, 2022)

holy shit finally someone here gets that surgery instead of delusionaly tripping.

good luck mate.


----------



## looksseg (Apr 9, 2022)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> Did you consider live life taller clinic in Turkey? If so what was your opinion on them.


Yes, look this topic, I answer this question for someone here


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 9, 2022)

looksseg said:


> Yes, look this topic, I answer this question for someone here


Through your research what was the absolute best clinic(money no issue) and what was the best clinic(money matters)?


----------



## looksseg (Apr 10, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> Through your research what was the absolute best clinic(money no issue) and what was the best clinic(money matters)?


People usually consider the best of the best Paley, but as is in USA very far away, and it costs 100K, very expensive, I didnt even consider, so I didnt researched so much about it

Best clinic, money matters, I would say the one that I did, thats why I chose it


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 10, 2022)

looksseg said:


> People usually consider the best of the best Paley, but as is in USA very far away, and it costs 100K, very expensive, I didnt even consider, so I didnt researched so much about it
> 
> Best clinic, money matters, I would say the one that I did, thats why I chose it


Sweet. I will look into them. What is the most safe height your clinic will do?


----------



## looksseg (Apr 10, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> Sweet. I will look into them. What is the most safe height your clinic will do?


8cm for Femur or 6cm for tibia


----------



## looksseg (Apr 10, 2022)

Which country are you from?


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 10, 2022)

looksseg said:


> Which country are you from?


US


----------



## seimakkak (Apr 10, 2022)

what kind of pain medication and how much they gave you? and how much does it help?


----------



## looksseg (Apr 10, 2022)

seimakkak said:


> what kind of pain medication and how much they gave you? and how much does it help?


Soon after surgery morphine, first days tramadol, then paracetamol. Now Im not taking any pain medication, sometimes I take paracetamol

But Im also saving for the last cms lenghtening that I heard are painful, I dont want to use painkiller now to my body get tolerant, in the last cms lengthening Ill probably take tramadol


----------



## FreakkForLife (Apr 10, 2022)

looksseg said:


> Soon after surgery morphine, first days tramadol, then paracetamol. Now Im not taking any pain medication, sometimes I take paracetamol
> 
> But Im also saving for the last cms lenghtening that I heard are painful, I dont want to use painkiller now to my body get tolerant, in the last cms lengthening Ill probably take tramadol


How is ur armspan?
Also for how long will u remain immobile and unable to work normally?
And for how long to walk?


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 10, 2022)

I’m doing 10 inch LL next week in a dark Mumbai alley. I will be 7 ft giga chad


----------



## zoomertrader (Apr 10, 2022)

How can i research succes rate of LL surgeons in turkey


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 10, 2022)

zoomertrader said:


> How can i research succes rate of LL surgeons in turkey


You can’t. Go to your local nursing home and you will see the success rates of the crippled 25 year olds there


----------



## MEGA CHAD (Apr 10, 2022)

MEGA CHAD said:


> A la mierda tus proporciones con 8 cm en el fémur, vi una foto de un hombre que hizo 7 cm en la tibia y se veía demasiado desproporcionado, le agregaría 2,5 cm en la tibia y 3 cm en el fémur llegaría a 1,82, ¿ustedes? ¿Sabes si es posible dividir el fémur y la tibia al mismo tiempo?








Pathetic


----------



## FreakkForLife (Apr 11, 2022)

MEGA CHAD said:


> View attachment 1630707
> 
> Pathetic


he looks okay ,u are just nitpicking


----------



## looksseg (Apr 11, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> How is ur armspan?
> Also for how long will u remain immobile and unable to work normally?
> And for how long to walk?


My armspan very long for my height

Im not fully immobile, I can walk with aid of a walker, though is slow, harder, and cant walk long distances. As to work, any problem since I work online

See above, as to walk normally without walker or looking like a crippled, I think 6 weeks after removal Ill be walking normally, I think


----------



## looksseg (Apr 11, 2022)

zoomertrader said:


> How can i research succes rate of LL surgeons in turkey


Research about them in LL forum, everything you can, and also in google reviews. Thats what I did to choose my Dr.


----------



## looksseg (Apr 11, 2022)

MEGA CHAD said:


> View attachment 1630707
> 
> Pathetic


lol he looks muuuch better in the right than in the left


----------



## FreakkForLife (Apr 11, 2022)

looksseg said:


> lol he looks muuuch better in the right than in the left


Yes ,i can't even think his arms are short,he looks complete normal, people just cherrypick


----------



## fauxfox (Apr 11, 2022)

https://www.youtube.com/c/NicholasLegLengtheningJourney/videos



This guy gained 11.5cm(4.5 inches) through leg lengthening and went from 5'8 to 6'1. Proportions look fine too and he's recovering well.
He did his surgery in Turkey too, I'll probably do something like him and go from 5'10 to 6'1 or 6'2.


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 11, 2022)

fauxfox said:


> https://www.youtube.com/c/NicholasLegLengtheningJourney/videos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is betzbone good? I know he does 5 inches


----------



## fauxfox (Apr 11, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> Is betzbone good? I know he does 5 inches


not sure but the guy I linked did surgery with wannabetaller Dr Yuksel, I can't vouch for the doctor or anything all I know is what this nicholas guy says about his experience


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 11, 2022)

fauxfox said:


> not sure but the guy I linked did surgery with wannabetaller Dr Yuksel, I can't vouch for the doctor or anything all I know is what this nicholas guy says about his experience


I’m just worried I won’t be able to walk for a long time and really never be able to run/workout again. I’d hate going arhtiritis at 30 just for 3 inches. I want to be 6’3 but losing all ability to walk would suck. Even being out for 1 year is impossible for me for what I do


----------



## bimaximum (Apr 11, 2022)

OP what will you be saying to your close friend and family ?
I have exactly same height as you and plan to do the same but this keep triggering me. Can’t imagine myself being with the entire family and having to explain how I’m now the tallest guy


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 11, 2022)

See I want to do it. If I do betzbone I’d be 6’3.5 without shoes or socks which would be absolutely bigger and insane but I don’t know how to get away from job for a year and I’m scared I will have scarring(keloids) and walk poor


----------



## klamus (Apr 12, 2022)

looksseg said:


> ? Everybody squat again in short time after removal surgery


Define "squat" If you squatted like 1.5 plates at most For The rest of your Life its not Even Even a squat


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 12, 2022)

klamus said:


> Define "squat" If you squatted like 1.5 plates at most For The rest of your Life its not Even Even a squat


Exactly


----------



## oldcelloser (Apr 12, 2022)

cope


----------



## looksseg (Apr 12, 2022)

fauxfox said:


> but
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/c/NicholasLegLengtheningJourney/videos
> ...


I just wouldn’t length more than 8cm, can be dangerous


----------



## looksseg (Apr 12, 2022)

bimaximum said:


> OP what will you be saying to your close friend and family ?
> I have exactly same height as you and plan to do the same but this keep triggering me. Can’t imagine myself being with the entire family and having to explain how I’m now the tallest guy


Plan A, just smile and change subject if they comment

Plan B, if they insist, blame some height exercises


----------



## looksseg (Apr 12, 2022)

klamus said:


> Define "squat" If you squatted like 1.5 plates at most For The rest of your Life its not Even Even a squat


Don’t know details of how much weight, check cyborg4life channel, he probably talks about it


----------



## zoomertrader (Apr 12, 2022)

how much would it cost to do precise 2 with your doctor and how much to stay 3 months in turkey and can i bring some family with me thru the process


looksseg said:


> Don’t know details of how much weight, check cyborg4life channel, he probably talks about it


----------



## looksseg (Apr 13, 2022)

I’m not sure but think that is 40K or a bit less, I can ask if you want to

Cost of staying 3 months is 1.8K per month if stay alone, much less if you share room with someone

And not only can bring as I highly recommend to bring some family, it will help you A LOT

Unfortunately I didn’t do it as all my family live very far away, and I didn’t want to tell them about the operation


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 13, 2022)

looksseg said:


> I’m not sure but think that is 40K or a bit less, I can ask if you want to
> 
> Cost of staying 3 months is 1.8K per month if stay alone, much less if you share room with someone
> 
> ...


You have to stay there for 3 months?


----------



## zoomertrader (Apr 13, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> You have to stay there for 3 months?


For the lengthening process


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 13, 2022)

zoomertrader said:


> For the lengthening process


Aids


----------



## looksseg (Apr 13, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> You have to stay there for 3 months?


Not that I have, but its much better to stay, because you do phisioterapy with the phisioterapy team that are specialised on this


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 13, 2022)

looksseg said:


> Not that I have, but its much better to stay, because you do phisioterapy with the phisioterapy team that are specialised on this


Is this just with your case can you leave with precice?


----------



## looksseg (Apr 13, 2022)

You can leave with any method, but its always better to stay


----------



## Venomkore (Apr 13, 2022)

do you actually get crippled for like 2 years


----------



## KDA Player (Apr 14, 2022)

looksseg said:


> I’m not sure but think that is 40K or a bit less, I can ask if you want to
> 
> Cost of staying 3 months is 1.8K per month if stay alone, much less if you share room with someone
> 
> ...


Following the true ascending path, good luck to you, you're actually a great source of inspiration for all the forum


----------



## CursedOne (Apr 14, 2022)

Bist du ein deutscher oder ein Türke, der in Deutschland lebt? Wie viel bezahlst du für die OP und wie lange musst du in der Türkei bleiben?


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 14, 2022)

I want to do betzbone but honestly have no clue how I go about telling family and friends I will be in Germany for 3 months and then come back with a limp


----------



## Cope (Apr 14, 2022)

oldcelloser said:


> cope
> View attachment 1632309


dead meme

@looksseg Thoughts on Dr. Hüseyik Kavak or Dr. Yunus Öç in Turkey? They only charge €36,263 for Precice 2.2 and Precice Stryde so like 40 grand USD.


----------



## oldcelloser (Apr 14, 2022)

Cope said:


> dead meme
> 
> @looksseg Thoughts on Dr. Hüseyik Kavak or Dr. Yunus Öç in Turkey? They only charge €36,263 for Precice 2.2 and Precice Stryde so like 40 grand USD.


story of my life; i looked like the guy in the after LL pic all my life, even though i didnt do LL; outclassed by better looking manlets, like he was srs 😢


----------



## Cope (Apr 14, 2022)

oldcelloser said:


> story of my life; i looked like the guy in the after LL pic all my life, even though i didnt do LL; outclassed by better looking manlets, like he was srs 😢


Just take Nardil, it'll make you NT enough to slay regardless of looks, height, race, etc.


----------



## looksseg (Apr 14, 2022)

CursedOne said:


> Bist du ein deutscher oder ein Türke, der in Deutschland lebt? Wie viel bezahlst du für die OP und wie lange musst du in der Türkei bleiben?


Ich bin nicht Deutscher und auch nicht Turke. Ich denke +- 20k euros und ich werde 3 Monate im Istanbul bleiben


----------



## looksseg (Apr 14, 2022)

Cope said:


> dead meme
> 
> @looksseg Thoughts on Dr. Hüseyik Kavak or Dr. Yunus Öç in Turkey? They only charge €36,263 for Precice 2.2 and Precice Stryde so like 40 grand USD.


Don’t know exact about them, not so much reviews in LL forum. And this is not so cheap, prices in Turkey for Precise 2 are +- that. In AFA is +- that


----------



## Cope (Apr 14, 2022)

looksseg said:


> not so much reviews in LL forum. And this is not so cheap,


Compared to US surgeons like Paley, Rozbruch, and Mahboubian, that price is an absolute steal.



looksseg said:


> Precise 2 are +- that. In AFA is +- that


What do you mean? The price would range?


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 14, 2022)

looksseg said:


> Don’t know exact about them, not so much reviews in LL forum. And this is not so cheap, prices in Turkey for Precise 2 are +- that. In AFA is +- that


How is your walk? Can you yet?


----------



## looksseg (Apr 15, 2022)

Cope said:


> Compared to US surgeons like Paley, Rozbruch, and Mahboubian, that price is an absolute steal.
> 
> 
> What do you mean? The price would range?


But I’m comparing with surgeons in Turkey not USA that are much more expensive

No, I mean that is around that


----------



## looksseg (Apr 15, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> How is your walk? Can you yet?


Only with walkers and slowly


----------



## Cope (Apr 15, 2022)

looksseg said:


> But I’m comparing with surgeons in Turkey not USA that are much more expensive
> 
> No, I mean that is around that


Ok, but then why not get Precice or Stryde if other surgeons in Turkey cost less?

Low IQ move if you spent 20k euros for LON when you could have easily spent around the same price for someone who provides Precice.


----------



## looksseg (Apr 15, 2022)

Cope said:


> Ok, but then why not get Precice or Stryde if other surgeons in Turkey cost less?
> 
> Low IQ move if you spent 20k euros for LON when you could have easily spent around the same price for someone who provides Precice.


Precise is around 40K in Turkey. So I save 20K with a method that is +- as safe as, and +- same recovery time, only big downside is being more painful, but anyway I save 20K
How is it low IQ move??


----------



## Cope (Apr 15, 2022)

looksseg said:


> Precise is around 40K in Turkey. So I save 20K with a method that is +- as safe as, and +- same recovery time, only big downside is being more painful, but anyway I save 20K
> How is it low IQ move??


Because LL is a huge commitment and if you can spend 20k on it than 40k should be no problem unless you're a wageslave. I personally find making enough money not difficult though, which is why I'm saving up.


----------



## looksseg (Apr 15, 2022)

Cope said:


> Because LL is a huge commitment and if you can spend 20k on it than 40k should be no problem unless you're a wageslave. I personally find making enough money not difficult though, which is why I'm saving up.


This is a very personal decision, 20K is a lot of money. The results in the end will be the same, and risk also, in the end you’re trading 20K for less discomfort and pain, and that’s it. I dont see at all as a “low iq move”


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 15, 2022)

Doesn’t precice give you more gains and potential safer long term?


----------



## Cope (Apr 15, 2022)

looksseg said:


> This is a very personal decision, 20K is a lot of money. The results in the end will be the same, and risk also, in the end you’re trading 20K for less discomfort and pain, and that’s it. I dont see at all as a “low iq move”


20k really isn't a lot of money. For example, if you were paid 25USD an hour and worked 40 hours a week you would make $1000. There are 52 weeks in a year, so you would make $52000 a year. Not including expenses of course. But if you did that consistently, also invested in stocks and had a passive income, and claimed you had new a business each year, 20k is literally nothing.

I still respect your choice, don't get me wrong. But 20k is a very small amount for something like LL.


----------



## Cope (Apr 15, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> Doesn’t precice give you more gains and potential safer long term?


It does, LON is not a good method overall


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 15, 2022)

Cope said:


> It does, LON is not a good method overall


Yes like precice is better for long term mobility and strength


----------



## looksseg (Apr 15, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> Doesn’t precice give you more gains and potential safer long term?


No


----------



## looksseg (Apr 15, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> Yes like precice is better for long term mobility and strength


No, it’s not. Doesn’t make difference long term. It’s your muscles, other soft tissues and bones that makes difference, not the nail used

Even the external methods don’t make difference for long term, but they are more risky


----------



## klamus (Apr 15, 2022)

Cope said:


> 20k really isn't a lot of money. For example, if you were paid 25USD an hour and worked 40 hours a week you would make $1000. There are 52 weeks in a year, so you would make $52000 a year. Not including expenses of course. But if you did that consistently, also invested in stocks and had a passive income, and claimed you had new a business each year, 20k is literally nothing.
> 
> I still respect your choice, don't get me wrong. But 20k is a very small amount for something like LL.


For a lot of people 20k is lots of money


----------



## Cope (Apr 16, 2022)

klamus said:


> For a lot of people 20k is lots of money


You can literally make 20k from one night of gambling


----------



## looksseg (Apr 16, 2022)

Cope said:


> You can literally make 20k from one night of gambling


Yeah ok, so just do it and earn 600K per month. Very easy


----------



## Cope (Apr 16, 2022)

looksseg said:


> Yeah ok, so just do it and earn 600K per month. Very easy


I never said it would be easy, you gotta take risks and actually put in the effort.


----------



## looksseg (Apr 16, 2022)

Cope said:


> I never said it would be easy, you gotta take risks and actually put in the effort.


This is completely unfeasible, and stupid to risk, unless you’re already millionaire. Stop copping

20K is a lot of money unless you’re millionaire


----------



## Cope (Apr 16, 2022)

looksseg said:


> This is completely unfeasible, and stupid to risk, unless you’re already millionaire. Stop copping
> 
> 20K is a lot of money unless you’re millionaire


Low IQ, I literally did the math for you already. Work a $25 per hour job for 40 hours a week and in 26 weeks (6 months), you would make 26k.


----------



## looksseg (Apr 17, 2022)

Cope said:


> Low IQ, I literally did the math for you already. Work a $25 per hour job for 40 hours a week and in 26 weeks (6 months), you would make 26k.


Changed completely the subject of the gambling after seeing how Unfeasible it was

Anyway, looks like you really never worked in life. It’s already completely wrong you considering that you’ll save all your earns, without expending nothing. Most people who earn that can save very few of it

Second, even if could save, 6 months of work is a lot of time, I’d prefer much more having a more painful process than losing 6 months of work. As I already said here there is no long term risks increasing in doing LON over precise

But this discussion will lead to nothing, so I’m finishing here


----------



## ROTTING (Apr 17, 2022)

Cope said:


> Low IQ, I literally did the math for you already. Work a $25 per hour job for 40 hours a week and in 26 weeks (6 months), you would make 26k.


But you have to spend money to eat, sleep, cope, etc. Plus unless you work online like OP or smth, you'd have to save some money for the 6~12 months that you're gonna be crippled. Not to mention the safe funds in case shit goes south.
$20k is not a gigantic amount of money or anything but it's still a lot for an average young person.


----------



## Cope (Apr 17, 2022)

looksseg said:


> Changed completely the subject of the gambling after seeing how Unfeasible it was
> 
> Anyway, looks like you really never worked in life. It’s already completely wrong you considering that you’ll save all your earns, without expending nothing. Most people who earn that can save very few of it
> 
> ...


Never said gambling was feasible and I already said that you wouldn't make the complete amount from working due to obvious expenses. 

6 months is a very small amount of time in the long run.

The point I'm trying to make is buy having a job, making passive income, investing, collection money on tax returns, etc., 20k in the grand scheme of things wouldn't be that much.


----------



## Cope (Apr 17, 2022)

looksseg said:


> Anyway, looks like you really never worked in life.


Yea, I've clearly never worked a job in my entire life yet I understand how basic income works much better than you


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 17, 2022)

Thinking of doing betzbone I just don’t know how to stay in Germany for 3 months


----------



## looksseg (Apr 17, 2022)

Cope said:


> Yea, I've clearly never worked a job in my entire life yet I understand how basic income works much better than you


Yeah, understands very well how it works and assume in calculations that you'd save everything earned

Anyway, I can understand someone preferring to do Precise, but as I said, its a personal reason, who are less scared of pain and prioritises more money do LON and who prefers a more comfortable process even losing a lot of work time do Precise, not right or wrong here
(Im not considering millionaries or those who receive like more than 50K per month)


----------



## Cope (Apr 17, 2022)

looksseg said:


> Yeah, understands very well how it works and assume in calculations that you'd save everything earned
> 
> Anyway, I can understand someone preferring to do Precise, but as I said, its a personal reason, who are less scared of pain and prioritises more money do LON and who prefers a more comfortable process even losing a lot of work time do Precise, not right or wrong here
> (Im not considering millionaries or those who receive like more than 50K per month)


Fair enough, all that matters is what you're happy with the choices you've made for LL at the end of the day.


----------



## randomvanish (Aug 13, 2022)

looksseg said:


> Yeah, understands very well how it works and assume in calculations that you'd save everything earned
> 
> Anyway, I can understand someone preferring to do Precise, but as I said, its a personal reason, who are less scared of pain and prioritises more money do LON and who prefers a more comfortable process even losing a lot of work time do Precise, not right or wrong here
> (Im not considering millionaries or those who receive like more than 50K per month)


why you deleted your ig page? is there something wrong bro?


----------



## mvp2v1 (Aug 13, 2022)

randomvanish said:


> why you deleted your ig page? is there something wrong bro?











LL Patient (@ll.patient) • Instagram photos and videos


334 Followers, 110 Following, 8 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from LL Patient (@ll.patient)




www.instagram.com





its still up for me but he has not updated in a while


----------



## randomvanish (Aug 14, 2022)

mvp2v1 said:


> LL Patient (@ll.patient) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 334 Followers, 110 Following, 8 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from LL Patient (@ll.patient)
> ...


wish you the best bro, keep us updated.


----------



## Deleted member 19152 (Aug 14, 2022)

looksseg said:


> No, you do either femur or tibia, not both
> 
> And you can go beyond to 10cm if you want, but it is risky, 8cm is the safe limit for femur


why cant you do both?


----------



## randomvanish (Aug 25, 2022)

CosmicMaxxer said:


> I know these are commonly parroted lines in the LL community, but my experience is different. Firstly, internals vs LON does matter because of the extra length of recovery with LON and greater inconvenience, which can be demotivating. Thus, practically internals encourage more ambitious lengthening goals and greater ease of PT. With internals for example, tibia LL to 7.5 cm only amounts to an extra several weeks of lengthening over 6.5 cm, and maybe 2-3 extra months of stretching recovery after. Quite doable.


why you couldn't reach 8cm when you did femur?


----------



## heighmaxxerxd (Aug 25, 2022)

looksseg said:


> Im currently doing LL, method LON Femur. 2 weeks passed so far. If someone have some doubts feel free to ask.
> 
> I am also posting my results on this instagram:
> 
> ...


wagmi bro i will get ll too and clavicle lengthening with humerus lengthening


----------



## looksseg (Oct 29, 2022)

Nano said:


> why cant you do both?


You cant, but not at the same time, one of the reason its because is the same nerve that passes in both parts, and nerve growth is what limit growth rate in LL to 1cm per day


----------



## looksseg (Oct 29, 2022)

Just to all know, I finished 3 months ago, stoping at 7cm, I developed foot drop, and Im treating it, expect to recover from it, but it takes time, meanwhile I'll be able to walk using an AFO (insole that put inside the shoes to stabilize it)

And final answer. LL is very very very brutal. There were many nights I couldnt sleep, and some nights I screamed for hours due to pain. After removing the fixator, and having the foot drop, for a period I had a very strong nerve pain all day all night, that Im glad now it mostly passed


----------



## stressftw (Oct 30, 2022)

looksseg said:


> Just to all know, I finished 3 months ago, stoping at 7cm, I developed foot drop, and Im treating it, expect to recover from it, but it takes time, meanwhile I'll be able to walk using an AFO (insole that put inside the shoes to stabilize it)
> 
> And final answer. LL is very very very brutal. There were many nights I couldnt sleep, and some nights I screamed for hours due to pain. After removing the fixator, and having the foot drop, for a period I had a very strong nerve pain all day all night, that Im glad now it mostly passed


Thank you for sharing your experience

It seems that although you went through some problems none of them seems to have high severity

Do you regret anyhow going through this procedure? Would you do this again?


Anyway, i wish you good luck in your recovery, you have balls, i respect that


----------



## looksseg (Oct 30, 2022)

stressftw said:


> Thank you for sharing your experience
> 
> It seems that although you went through some problems none of them seems to have high severity
> 
> ...


The nerve pain had high severity, in the peek I needed to use very strong opioids, and stayed long time in hospital

Foot drop has a very high severity, lucky for me I have access to excellent treatments. The Drs. say that can take 6months-2 years to recover, if doesnt recover there's a surgery that enables to be straight and you walk normally
Meanwhile, theres an AFO that you put inside the shoes and enables you to walk.

And I dont regret, I would do it again for sure. But because Im very looksmaxer, I do care a lot with looks, have high goals in life, so for me its worth


----------



## Sir Galachad (Oct 30, 2022)

looksseg said:


> The nerve pain had high severity, in the peek I needed to use very strong opioids, and stayed long time in hospital
> 
> Foot drop has a very high severity, lucky for me I have access to excellent treatments. The Drs. say that can take 6months-2 years to recover, if doesnt recover there's a surgery that enables to be straight and you walk normally
> Meanwhile, theres an AFO that you put inside the shoes and enables you to walk.
> ...


Very interesting read. Sports is of the table for the rest of your life I assume?


----------



## looksseg (Oct 30, 2022)

Sir Galachad said:


> Very interesting read. Sports is of the table for the rest of your life I assume?


No


----------



## randomvanish (Oct 30, 2022)

looksseg said:


> No


why exactly foot drop happened? good luck on your journey btw.


----------



## randomvanish (Nov 9, 2022)

randomvanish said:


> why exactly foot drop happened? good luck on your journey btw.








@looksseg


----------



## Deleted member 20368 (Nov 9, 2022)

The safest method for this surgery is precise stryde you'll recover quickly lol


----------



## PunishedDollcel (Nov 9, 2022)

Zenturio said:


> >greycel with 6 posts
> >already doing LL
> mirin ngl
> 
> Do you fear any side effects like being crippled in twenty years? Also what about fucking up your proportions, don't wanna end up looking like a T-Rex


Henry Cavill literally has toddler arms and hands yet zero foids give a shit. Body proportions mean nothing to them as long as you're relatively lean.


----------



## looksseg (Dec 4, 2022)

randomvanish said:


> why exactly foot drop happened? good luck on your journey btw.


Thanks

It happened because my legs were a bit bended when I performed the removal surgery, I was lefting it bended to avoid nerve pain, that happened when stretching for long time. During removal surgery it was pushed to be stretched and remove, stayed stretched for long time, I woke up and stayed stretched because wasnt feeling pain (due to anesthesia), and being pushed during surgery and stayed long time stretched damaged the nerves

Current situation: Right foot is almost completely recovered, left foot completely recovered sensation, but still need to recover movement, which will slowly recover with time
Meanwhile, I can walk with something that put inside the foot to estabilize
In a improbable scenario that I dont recover, theres a surgery to recover, so basically its sure that I will be good again, although its a very stressful process


----------



## heighmaxxerxd (Dec 4, 2022)

Zenturio said:


> >greycel with 6 posts
> >already doing LL
> mirin ngl
> 
> Do you fear any side effects like being crippled in twenty years? Also what about fucking up your proportions, don't wanna end up looking like a T-Rex


hows bimax going bro


----------



## looksseg (Dec 4, 2022)

heighmaxxerxd said:


> hows bimax going bro


Swelling went down a lot, results already looking very good, Ill wait more 2-3 weeks and make a threat about it


----------



## feelgood (Dec 4, 2022)

looksseg said:


> Swelling went down a lot, results already looking very good, Ill wait more 2-3 weeks and make a threat about it


Not even 200 posts in and you already got bimax and LL. 

Wishing you the best in your recovery


----------



## GandyIsNormie (Dec 4, 2022)

Hey bro, que tal vas ahorita @looksseg 

Te arrepientes? Cuántos cm? Tus amigos saben?


----------



## heighmaxxerxd (Dec 4, 2022)

looksseg said:


> Swelling went down a lot, results already looking very good, Ill wait more 2-3 weeks and make a threat about it


very nice!


----------

